# S550 gas bottle sizes.



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi'
I want to fit 2 propane bottles to our newly bought S550. Does anyone know which ones will fit in the gas locker and give the maximum capacity? According to the Hymer handbook it will take two 11kg bottles. Flogas do an 11kg propane, but at 320mm diameter, they are too wide. The van came with one Maxigas 13kg butane bottle. these are only 300mm diameter, but with one in place there is only 290mm left. What do others use? With us wanting to use the van in Winter, it has to be propane.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Like you our Hymer E510 was designed to take 2x 11kg gas bottles.
Depneding on how long we are planning to be away and the time of year we carry either 2x 6kg lightwieght Calor propane or 1 x13kg and 1 x6kg lightwieght Calor propane - this fits at a squeeze.
.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Velocette said:


> Hi'
> I want to fit 2 propane bottles to our newly bought S550. Does anyone know which ones will fit in the gas locker and give the maximum capacity? According to the Hymer handbook it will take two 11kg bottles. Flogas do an 11kg propane, but at 320mm diameter, they are too wide. The van came with one Maxigas 13kg butane bottle. these are only 300mm diameter, but with one in place there is only 290mm left. What do others use? With us wanting to use the van in Winter, it has to be propane.


Hi

I presume by your description of the locker taking 2 x 11 kg bottles that your Hymer has the standard gas locker.

If that is so, then you'll be able to fit 1 x 13 kg & 1 x 6 kg Calor propane bottles, but not 2 x13 kg - however, if you decide to spend a bit of cash and fir Gaslow bottles, 2 x 11 kg Gaslow bottles fit in there easily (plus it's a lot easier on the back ).

I'm led to believe the larger Alugas bottles will fit as they're not as big around the circumference - but I have no experience of fitting or using Alugas bottles. :?

Weigh up to costs and the pros & cons, then make your decision.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Being a German vehicle the 11Kg referred to are the 11Kg German bottles which are smaller than the UK equivalent, although I think as others have stated the re-fillable variety are the same size as they are initially sourced via Poland or Germany so same size as the normal domestic ones.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

We have a s820 with two 11kg gaslow cylinders they fit in the locker no problem.

Len


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Unless for some reason Hymer have altered the size of their gas lockers then 2 x 11kg Flogas bottles should fit. We have had 2 Hymers and now an Eriba and all have managed to take 2 x 11kg Flogas. Have you tried to physically fit them in or are you just relying on measurements?


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks to all for the info. Gaslow would be perfect, but the initial cost is the constraint - cruise control is my next lump of money allocated. I had come to a similar conclusion of using one 11kg and one 6kg.

Charlievan's comment are interesting - I haven't actually tried to fit two Flogas 11kg. I will go to my local Flogas agent and see if they will let me try and fit two in the gas locker.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alugas 11kg light weight bottles, should be perfect

http://autogasleisure.co.uk/gasbottles.html


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Alugas bottles look great - but cost more than Gaslow. Read where people have had trouble having them filled in Spain - and resorted to carrying a spare Calor - sort of defeats the object.

I went to my local Flogas depot and they very kindly allowed me to try two 11kg propane bottles. Charlievan was right - you can get two in the standard Hymer (550 in my case) gas locker. I'm looking around for a couple of empty bottles now.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Velocette said:


> Alugas bottles look great - but cost more than Gaslow. Read where people have had trouble having them filled in Spain - and resorted to carrying a spare Calor - sort of defeats the object.
> 
> I went to my local Flogas depot and they very kindly allowed me to try two 11kg propane bottles. Charlievan was right - you can get two in the standard Hymer (550 in my case) gas locker. I'm looking around for a couple of empty bottles now.


Hi Velocette.
I have refilled Alugas Cylinders quite a few times in Spain, along with other Countries, and I have never been refused.
Don't forget that Alugas are light weigh cylinders, so useful for payload!


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, the weight is a valid issue. I think that ultimately, we will finish up with refillable bottles. Can these be filled with propane - I assume that garage LPG is butane? 

Ok, here's a, how long is a piece of string, question. What sort of gas consumption are people getting? During 11 years of living on a boat and travelling in a small camper - we averaged around 250g per day. This was with Camping Gaz and was for cooking only - no heating. We've just been away in the Hymer and used approx 750g per day - using the heater for first thing in the morning and evening. Does this sound about right?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Velocette said:


> Yes, the weight is a valid issue. I think that ultimately, we will finish up with refillable bottles. Can these be filled with propane - I assume that garage LPG is butane?
> 
> Ok, here's a, how long is a piece of string, question. What sort of gas consumption are people getting? During 11 years of living on a boat and travelling in a small camper - we averaged around 250g per day. This was with Camping Gaz and was for cooking only - no heating. We've just been away in the Hymer and used approx 750g per day - using the heater for first thing in the morning and evening. Does this sound about right?


Garage LPG is near to 100% propane in the UK.
I understand that when you go to warmer countries it may be a mix of Propane and Butane and less Propane as you head south!
You can refill with either as long as you have the correct regulator!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok, here's a, how long is a piece of string, question. What sort of gas consumption are people getting? During 11 years of living on a boat and travelling in a small camper - we averaged around 250g per day. This was with Camping Gaz and was for cooking only - no heating. We've just been away in the Hymer and used approx 750g per day - using the heater for first thing in the morning and evening. Does this sound about right?[/quote]

Gas usage will depend largely on what sort of camping you do. If using sites with electric then you may use considerably less than if mainly wild camping. If on sites we have a small electric cooker and an electric kettle so our gas consumption is very low. This year we have had two trips to France and Spain, one for 8 weeks and one for 3 weeks. We are still on our first original 11kg bottle with a full spare as backup. We have never felt the need to go for Gaslow or other refillable systems as the costs (for us) do not make sense. Gaslow is over £300 to install so on our present usage it would take over 10 years before we would start to make any savings. If away for extended stays - ie Portugal for winter - it is all too easy to hire a gas bottle and regulator for the duration of stay and exchange local bottle if required.


----------

